# rough respray cost..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

need to have the lower apron / splitter resprayed on my car, could someone give me a rough idea of cost please? 
(its the section that runs all the way across the bumper, under the fog lights..)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Decent bodyshop is expect 100-150.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would do that for around 40 quid if your lucky


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Paint materials i would say £30 and labour to do it including both time 4hrs so i would say any where between £100 and £150 as above.

£40 would be mates rate and probably not paying for paint :driver:


----------

